# New Kit Announcements



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

At Cult:
Moebius Models announces their first Star Trek kit! ? CultTVman Fantastic Modeling


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice choice!
What size model does it work out to in 1:350?


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Richard Baker said:


> Nice choice!
> What size model does it work out to in 1:350?


The Franklin is supposed to be 450ft long. At 1:350, that works out to 15.36 inches or 39 cm.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Since the Franklin will be a scale of 350 does this mean they'll do the Enterprise in 350 as well??


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*..........I would think so *


irishtrek said:


> Since the Franklin will be a scale of 350 does this mean they'll do the Enterprise in 350 as well??


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

irishtrek said:


> Since the Franklin will be a scale of 350 does this mean they'll do the Enterprise in 350 as well??


No way. It would be 6.8 feet long. 1/1000 is more likely. That would be 2.4 ft.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Based on the length given on the first jjTrek movie, around 2379 ft, I highly doubt the Moebius version will be 1/350!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Interesting! That will make for a nice size kit. I might get one!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Any new packaging announcements from Round 2? Where's my Exploration Set in a metal tin?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Carson Dyle said:


> Any new packaging announcements from Round 2? Where's my Exploration Set in a metal tin?


Oh, BURN! 

(I mean, maybe you're semi-serious because memories of youth and all that jazz and if so I mean no disrespect, but I'm guessing more it's a commentary)

Don't think we'll be hearing much Star Trek from R2 for the near future. After all, the 50th anniversary is over and done, why bother now?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

This thread is about the Moebius new kit announcements not what Round 2 is doing. It's no wonder manufacturers are hesitant to give out info.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

scooke123 said:


> This thread is about the Moebius new kit announcements not what Round 2 is doing. It's no wonder manufacturers are hesitant to give out info.


It's not unrealistic to think maybe there's a chance that Moebius and Round 2 might co-operate on a similar license. It's also not unrealistic to think if someone saw Moebius announcements at a show that maybe Round 2 also pulled a stealth surprise, something out that was heretofore unknown.

I am hard pressed to see how this equals that "it's no wonder..." line.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Just my opinion - if you want to start another thread about Round 2 kits do it. This thread was started to discuss the new Moebius kits.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

The interesting thing about Moebius' Trek license... it authorizes them to recreate any spaceship depicted in the Abrams Trek universe -- including those appearing in the Kobayashi Maru simulation from 2008. 

Which means Moebius has the rights to make a 1:350 scale K'Tinga.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Carson Dyle said:


> The interesting thing about Moebius' Trek license... it authorizes them to recreate any spaceship depicted in the Abrams Trek universe -- including those appearing in the Kobayashi Maru simulation from 2008.
> 
> Which means Moebius has the rights to make a 1:350 scale K'Tinga.


Huh. That's a pretty bag of fish then.

I mean, it's all Paramount. Paramount allowed that design to appear in the 2008 movie. The image is part of the licensed product. 

Moebius would have to be very careful in the naming and marketing of the kit I think. 

I dislike the JJTrek movies so much I don't own them so I can't check, was it a straight on 'swipe' from ST:TMP (as in, say, raw effects footage repurposed) or was it a digital model built specifically for the movie?


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Carson Dyle said:


> The interesting thing about Moebius' Trek license... it authorizes them to recreate any spaceship depicted in the Abrams Trek universe -- including those appearing in the Kobayashi Maru simulation from 2008.
> 
> Which means Moebius has the rights to make a 1:350 scale K'Tinga.





Steve H said:


> ...I dislike the JJTrek movies so much I don't own them so I can't check, was it a straight on 'swipe' from ST:TMP (as in, say, raw effects footage repurposed) or was it a digital model built specifically for the movie?


Not quite the same.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Not quite indeed!  Thanks, robn1!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> The interesting thing about Moebius' Trek license... it authorizes them to recreate any spaceship depicted in the Abrams Trek universe -- including those appearing in the Kobayashi Maru simulation from 2008.
> 
> Which means Moebius has the rights to make a 1:350 scale K'Tinga.


The dream model. If it happens I'll die a happy man.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

Jodet said:


> The dream model. If it happens I'll die a happy man.


*.........I think before moebius does a k'tinga frank would probably do a kelvin *


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*It sure would be a home run if moebius does an executive shuttle*


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

What Moebius's Trek kits will be like I don't know (I find the Franklin one of the ugliest Trek ships and it's too similar to the Enterprise series version also) but it's probably best if R2 does the K'Tinga in 1/350th. 

They're more likely to do the little windows as clear plastic inserts for a start.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I already have a model of the _Franklin_. I did like the _Kelvin_ from the first film (and little else). A decent kit of that would be nice.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Moebius doesn't have rights to the pre-2009 Trek movie subjects or TV shows so they would not be able to do a K'Tinga. It's JJ Abrams movie subjects only--that actually leaves a fairly decent range of material (including, yes, the Klingon ship seen above).


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

After the announced subjects I would love to see a set of smaller (1:1000?) ships from the Vulcan Armada from the first movie. While basically kitbashed of the Kelvin, there are some nice designs in there...


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

Yes--in fact, I think you could also do a nice 1/2500 set of the Enterprise and the Vengeance from Into Darkness--the Vengeance would be a decent size and the Enterprise would make a nice companion piece. I wonder if you could even cobble up an Armada kit that would allow you to build any of the ship variations from that sequence. Apparently Abrams also asked for a red and a black starship for that sequence but the idea was dropped (and the black ship idea later evolved into the Vengeance).


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

JeffBond said:


> Apparently Abrams also asked for a red and a black starship for that sequence but the idea was dropped (and the black ship idea later evolved into the Vengeance).


That explains where the red and black TIE fighters in Force Awakens came from.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Wasn't there a Red starship in that armada?- maybe the Excelsior?


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Richard Baker said:


> After the announced subjects I would love to see a set of smaller (1:1000?) ships from the Vulcan Armada from the first movie. While basically kitbashed of the Kelvin, there are some nice designs in there...


For that matter, a 1/1000 scale kit of the Enterprise from that first movie wouldn't be a bad idea. Not that I favor that design but for those that do...

Still somewhat surprised they haven't ported over the Revell Germany JJTrek Enterprise kit by now, just to get the ball rolling (in terms of using their license).


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Steve H said:


> For that matter, a 1/1000 scale kit of the Enterprise from that first movie wouldn't be a bad idea. Not that I favor that design but for those that do...
> 
> Still somewhat surprised they haven't ported over the Revell Germany JJTrek Enterprise kit by now, just to get the ball rolling (in terms of using their license).


The Revell JJprise IS 1:1000, inaccurately labeled 1:500.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Daniel_B said:


> The Revell JJprise IS 1:1000, inaccurately labeled 1:500.


Ah! That's right, I forgot all the "but how big is it really" discussions. 

So, OK, like I said, they should just bring it over and get the ball rolling. 

If they wanted to go insane they could tool up whatever replacement parts are needed to make the kit better or handle changes for the second movie or whatever. That would win them some fans.


----------



## Daniel_B (Jun 28, 2016)

Steve H said:


> Ah! That's right, I forgot all the "but how big is it really" discussions.
> 
> So, OK, like I said, they should just bring it over and get the ball rolling.
> 
> If they wanted to go insane they could tool up whatever replacement parts are needed to make the kit better or handle changes for the second movie or whatever. That would win them some fans.


I'd rather Moebius wait and tool their own. The Revell kit is nice enough, and it can be built into a fine replica, but it has some inaccuracies. I've become spoiled to the awesomeness of Bandai Star Wars kits, and I think Moebius is reaching that level of accuracy/detail. I think their Enterprise might turn out better than the Revell one.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Daniel_B said:


> I'd rather Moebius wait and tool their own. The Revell kit is nice enough, and it can be built into a fine replica, but it has some inaccuracies. I've become spoiled to the awesomeness of Bandai Star Wars kits, and I think Moebius is reaching that level of accuracy/detail. I think their Enterprise might turn out better than the Revell one.


If nothing else, Moebius has the advantage that the movie is done and locked down, so there are elements that can be studied to ensure the best model. I think Revell Germany was working before the effects were finished. 

Not that it matters that much, given those differences between the movies so the ship is somewhat a 'moving target' not unlike the original TV Enterprise. 

I would hope for them to make it in an established scale. 1/2500 might be fun, if they just couldn't do it 1/1000. 

Meanwhile it's time for R2 to swallow hard and commit to a 1/1000 Enterprise D.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Moebius does an excellent job with kit engineering- their parts breakdown hides seems and they allow for people to light things up if they wish. I do wish their tooling was as crisp as Bandai's- I have gotten spoiled by the level of detail in the Star Wars kits.

I would be happy if Round 2 issued a new kit of pretty much anything right now- aside from a repop or two and a tiny NX they seem to have back burnered the Trek line.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I wish R2 would give us that 1/350th K'Tinga that loads of people have asked for. Mind you to be fair they have given us the Eagle which took a lot of resources.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Daniel_B said:


> The Revell JJprise IS 1:1000, inaccurately labeled 1:500.


Based on available info, 2009 JJprise is 2379.75 ft and TOS Enterprise is 947 ft.

That makes JJprise approx 2.5 times as big. Since Polar Lights 1/1000 TOS Enterprise is 11.5 inches long, that should make Revell JJprise approx 28.75 inches long. But the Revell kit is only about 23 inches long. 

So, while it's not 1/500 scale, I don't think it's 1/1000 scale either.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

spock62 said:


> Based on available info, 2009 JJprise is 2379.75 ft and TOS Enterprise is 947 ft.
> 
> That makes JJprise approx 2.5 times as big. Since Polar Lights 1/1000 TOS Enterprise is 11.5 inches long, that should make Revell JJprise approx 28.75 inches long. But the Revell kit is only about 23 inches long.
> 
> So, while it's not 1/500 scale, I don't think it's 1/1000 scale either.


If your measurements are close to accurate, that makes it about 1/1241 scale.


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*how were sales ?*

a 1/Klingon ship would nice, but how were sales on any of the 350th ?


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

*Dont hit me*



SUNGOD said:


> I wish R2 would give us that 1/350th K'Tinga that loads of people have asked for. Mind you to be fair they have given us the Eagle which took a lot of resources.


JMO, but,
wouldn't it make more sense to put out a 1/350 D-7 original Klingon cruiser? Thats the route they go with the smaller kits and they sell (how much did the repop of the old k'tinga (sp?) sell? I bet they did not move as many units as they did the original D-7. Then after that sells they could do the k'tinga (sp?). again, JMO.
I would LOVE a 1/350 D-7 and would buy many of them, just as I did the 350 TOS E! I bought 3 (or 4?) of the first run collector ones (but only got one t-shirt!:crying and have 3 of the regular runs that I'm building as the 3 main versions, 1st pilot, second and production run with lots of lights. Its taking forever 'cause I cant get a day where its not humid enough to paint the main bodies outside! Its either raining, cloudy or about to rain. Then the sun comes out long enough to pull all of the water out of the ground and into the air so it get, in between my airbrush and the model making an undryable (my word) kit that I eventually have to strip and start over!
oh well, thats my 50 cents worth!
JW
Oh, and I have many 20" eagles! Happy days even if I am in constant pain!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Hunch said:


> JMO, but,
> wouldn't it make more sense to put out a 1/350 D-7 original Klingon cruiser? Thats the route they go with the smaller kits and they sell (how much did the repop of the old k'tinga (sp?) sell? I bet they did not move as many units as they did the original D-7. Then after that sells they could do the k'tinga (sp?). again, JMO.
> I would LOVE a 1/350 D-7 and would buy many of them, just as I did the 350 TOS E! I bought 3 (or 4?) of the first run collector ones (but only got one t-shirt!:crying and have 3 of the regular runs that I'm building as the 3 main versions, 1st pilot, second and production run with lots of lights. Its taking forever 'cause I cant get a day where its not humid enough to paint the main bodies outside! Its either raining, cloudy or about to rain. Then the sun comes out long enough to pull all of the water out of the ground and into the air so it get, in between my airbrush and the model making an undryable (my word) kit that I eventually have to strip and start over!
> oh well, thats my 50 cents worth!
> ...




Maybe I'm biased but I don't think it would. For a start the K'Tinga's always coming top in polls and wants lists and I might be wrong but some of the work was already started on it (well at least some drawings anyway). Plus the larger size allows for more detail whilst the D7 doesn't need a big kit as it doesn't have much detail. Also the Revell version is pretty good too.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yes, Tom Sasser drew up the plans about a damn decade ago. He was required to stop work and turn them all in when Tom Lowe sold PL to RC2


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

John P said:


> Yes, Tom Sasser drew up the plans about a damn decade ago. He was required to stop work and turn them all in when Tom Lowe sold PL to RC2


He did a superb job with them- along with developing a 1:1000 Sovereign Class which he had planned to kit himself.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Far as I know, and I should know, Tom Sasser never did a set of drawngs for a 1/350 K'Tinga for Polar Lights. If he had done them I would have seen them..
Best of my recollection is that we had a series of photos of the shooting miniature, Sasser was to do drawings, but they never materialized.

If he ever finished them he never sent them to us.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I remember he posted a set of drawings which I think were a parts lay out for the 350 scale K'Tinga.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I had that picture with the parts layout saved to My Pics but since I had pc problems I've lost it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here 'tis.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

That's the one.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

Sheese - he accounted for just about everything!

I can clearly see that he allowed for constructing it as the original K't'inga from TMP or the Qo'nos One from ST6!

Ah...woulda, coulda, shoulda...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There was even a shuttlecraft!
Can anybody make out the date on the drawing? The file properties say 2005.


----------



## MLCrisis32 (Oct 11, 2011)

John P said:


> There was even a shuttlecraft!
> Can anybody make out the date on the drawing? The file properties say 2005.


I tried blowing it up and sharpening it in Photoshop and in the table it looks to say Date: 10.06.04


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Tom may have posted drawings, that does not mean that there were a SET of drawings done for Polar Lights and actually sent to Polar Lights... All this was going on at about the time the company was sold.
The drawing posted here is only a preliminary lay out for parts - by no means is it a full set of design drawings for a finished kit.
Trust me there never was a full set of drawings for Polar Lights... 
I have a copy of my project lists from that time and there is record of a page or two but never more than that.
The 1/350 K'tinga project had been dead for quite some time at the date of the sale to RC2
Far as I can tell my last notes on the project were mid June 2004...
The only Trek projects to survive the sale were the Scorpion, the 1/350 Refit and 1/1000 NX01 because they were to far along for RC2 to kill them


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

The topic of the thread where the drawing came from was about kit projects Playing Mantis had in mind at the time of the sale to RC2, if I remember correctly.
And as I said in my last post the drawings Tom post were just a parts layout, nothing more. And at first I thought they were for the instruction but Tom quickly corrected me.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks for the clarification, Dave - it's been a looong time. Still, it gives me a sad.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

^Yep - same here. I would love to see both a 1/350 D-7 and a 1/350 K't'inga. I believe both would sell like gangbusters to the nuts on this board!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Star-art post this link to vote for a possible next 1/350th kit........


Which Star Trek 1:350 scale ship should Round2 consider? - brainstorming and voting |*tricider


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm not sure whether that's a legitimate R2 poll. It's also a bit of a mess.


----------



## StarCruiser (Sep 28, 1999)

I suspect it isn't official. Though, R2 sometimes does pay attention to independent polls...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Round 2 does not seem to pay much attention to their own polls IMO...


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I thought this thread was supposed to be about Moebius new kit announcements not another R2 bashing thread.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

In the light that Moebius has nothing further to announce it is not surprising that the subject wanders around a bit while waiting.

Back to Moebius- does anybody know if the announced kits for the Independence Day sequel have been cancelled or not? The movie did not do as well as anticipated but it did have some nice vehicle designs in it I would still like to see as kits.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Richard Baker said:


> In the light that Moebius has nothing further to announce it is not surprising that the subject wanders around a bit while waiting.
> 
> Back to Moebius- does anybody know if the announced kits for the Independence Day sequel have been cancelled or not? The movie did not do as well as anticipated but it did have some nice vehicle designs in it I would still like to see as kits.


When was this announced?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

A good while back- before the movie released into theaters.


----------



## JeffBond (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't know for certain but the ID4 sequel was a definite bomb in terms of box office. I agree it had some interesting vehicles but I'd be surprised if Moebius would go ahead with kits given that the movie is kind of already forgotten. I think Moebius may still have rights to the first movie and maybe there's a slightly better chance of seeing kits from the original at some point but I haven't heard anything.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think Lindberg did a pretty good job with the alien Attecker and ALien Exo-Suit model kits, I doubt Moebius will duplicate those efforts. Everything else is either too big for any detail or already covered by existing aircraft models.

I was very disappointed in the new film myself...


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

StarCruiser said:


> I suspect it isn't official. Though, R2 sometimes does pay attention to independent polls...




Probably not but I voted for the K'Tinga anyway. Strangely enough one of the few polls I've seen where it isn't at the top of the votes (so far anyway).


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

I don't suppose if anyone knows if Moebius is done with superhero related kits. I'd love to see more in the future (particularly Nolan or later Batman related kits).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think they are. Superman sold so poorly (maybe because it sucked??!!) that they canceled plans for any more.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

SUNGOD said:


> I wish R2 would give us that 1/350th K'Tinga that loads of people have asked for. Mind you to be fair they have given us the Eagle which took a lot of resources.


I wish R2 would give us a 1/350 RELIANT !......people would rather have this ship than the K'tinga


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Superman was a PL/R2 kit


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

RMC said:


> I wish R2 would give us a 1/350 RELIANT !......people would rather have this ship than the K'tinga


Or a 350 D-7 !:smile2:


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

RMC said:


> I wish R2 would give us a 1/350 RELIANT !......people would rather have this ship than the K'tinga




Ah that's why you accused people of voting twice for the Klingon ship RMC (which isn't possible as far as I can see)

Many people might disagree with you and if you think that the voting in the other thread's suspect then some people might question the above poll and whether all the votes for the Reliant are genuine. I'm not saying they aren't but most of the polls I've seen have had the K'Tinga, Gallileo and Space 1999 Eagles at the top above the Reliant.

Not that I would turn my nose up at the Reliant but to make a statement that "people would rather have the Reliant than the K'Tinga might well be totally inaccurate and dubious in itself.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

scooke123 said:


> Superman was a PL/R2 kit


You're right - senior moment, sorry. :lol:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Independence day sequel or remake kits are dead - dead and buried! Not going to happen. Movie was a flop. 
Fortunately for us, timing worked out for kits to get killed before any major investment had been made!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I would rather have you guys spending money on other projects other than ID4 kits anyway!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I'm surprised ID42 flopped but let's face it the ships weren't that interesting in the first film anyway and even though I haven't seen the second one the ships in that don't look that interesting either. I think most of the best designs come from the 60s and 70s anyway.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dave Metzner said:


> Independence day sequel or remake kits are dead - dead and buried! Not going to happen. Movie was a flop.
> Fortunately for us, timing worked out for kits to get killed before any major investment had been made!


anything to look foreward too..
in Your; "Pre-Assembled/Detailed" line this (or Next) Year??? :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 
(& turning 60 in about 1-1/2 weeks :grin2 :willy_nilly:

PS; got Most of Your Pre-Builds (Space Ship/Sci-Fi "Johnny Quest" Stuff already.. :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

John P said:


> I think they are. Superman sold so poorly (maybe because it sucked??!!) that they canceled plans for any more.


"Nice" to Know...
"I'm" NOT the "Only" Senile-One on here (posted a model-build from Pegasus, by; "Accidental-Memory-Loss") :wink2:

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :willy_nilly:

& "Hitt'n" 60, in 1-1/2 weeks!! :grin2:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I hit 60 2 months and 5 days ago - this is what you gave to look forward to! :lol:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

So Dave, if you're still reading this thread, is there any chance of more post Adam West Batman stuff?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

John P said:


> I hit 60 2 months and 5 days ago - this is what you gave to look forward to! :lol:


Happy Belated Birthday, KIDDO!


----------

